# FREEdom ... FREEdom ...



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

immagino un mondo.
immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
immagino un mondo, in cui deve per forza esserci un sorriso.
voi che mondo, immaginate?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...


......


----------



## viola di mare (25 Settembre 2014)

hai provato con "orazione angelo della luce"? pare funzioni dall'una alle quattro del mattino


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...


ma quello del avatar sei tu?


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai provato con "orazione angelo della luce"? pare funzioni dall'una alle quattro del mattino


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Mi viene in mente la firma di President


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai provato con "orazione angelo della luce"? pare funzioni dall'una alle quattro del mattino



...generalmente a quell'ora ...trombo.
va bene uguale, alle sei del mattino?????


----------



## viola di mare (25 Settembre 2014)

beato te... io generalmente a quell'ora ronfo...


tutte le fortune agli altri


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma quello del avatar sei tu?



...secondo te????


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...secondo te????


no? scusa....è che non sembrava un avatar ma una foto.... sparisco subito


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> beato te... io generalmente a quell'ora ronfo...
> 
> 
> tutte le fortune agli altri




Beato non direi...quella è l'ora per dormire, forse Spider soffre d'insonnia...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Beato non direi...quella è l'ora per dormire, forse Spider soffre d'insonnia...


...dormo, dormo,
ma di pomeriggio.
io ho il picco dell'ormone impazzito, verso le tre di notte...
che ci posso fare????


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...



Non riesco ad immaginarmi un mondo tanto diverso da quello che è.
Posso però immaginare il mio mondo personale ed è molto simile al tuo.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...dormo, dormo,
> ma di pomeriggio.
> io ho il picco dell'ormone impazzito, verso le tre di notte...
> che ci posso fare????



Tu niente!
Spero solo che chi ti dorme accanto abbia lo stesso picco e se è così tienitela stretta perché non credo che ne troveresti tante...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginarmi un mondo tanto diverso da quello che è.
> Posso però immaginare il mio mondo personale ed è molto simile al tuo.


è bello vero?
pensa che, con tutte le riserve di grano mondiale che abbiamo,
 con tutte le nuove tecnologie...basterebbe niente ad attuarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu niente!
> Spero solo che chi ti dorme accanto abbia lo stesso picco e se è così tienitela stretta perché non credo che ne troveresti tante...


Io adoro/avo  essere svegliata per fare sesso


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no? scusa....è che non sembrava un avatar ma una foto.... sparisco subito


infatti è una foto.
precisamente alta carinzia, 2013.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti è una foto.
> precisamente alta carinzia, 2013.



ma sei nudo nudo?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma sei nudo nudo?


no, ho i calzini, le scarpe e lo zaino per la tenda e la merenda.
bella vacanza, davvero!!!


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti è una foto.
> precisamente alta carinzia, 2013.


Pensa se incontravi il Guardiacaccia


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pensa se incontravi il Guardiacaccia



...incontrato.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> è bello vero?
> pensa che, con tutte le riserve di grano mondiale che abbiamo,
> con tutte le nuove tecnologie...basterebbe niente ad attuarlo.




Sì, se gli esseri umani fossero sufficientemente intelligenti, ma non lo sono :blu:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, ho i calzini, le scarpe e lo zaino per la tenda e la merenda.
> bella vacanza, davvero!!!



Stavi pisciando?


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...incontrato.



immagino che non fosse stato gay!
Comunque, hai delle belle gambe slanciate, lasciamelo dire.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Stavi pisciando?


no, mi sparavo una sega, ammirando il paesaggio.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> immagino che non fosse stato gay!
> Comunque, hai delle belle gambe slanciate, lasciamelo dire.



...ho un bel ricordo di lui.
gentile, ci indicò la strada, per niente scomposto.
poi se fosse gay, non so.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, mi sparavo una sega, ammirando il paesaggio.



Figo!!!


----------



## Fantastica (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.


E mentre rispondi con un fiore un pezzo del tuo fegato si spappola, bella roba...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

...allora,
questo 3d è da confessionale????
Jon, che ne pensi?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E mentre rispondi con un fiore un pezzo del tuo fegato si spappola, bella roba...



...probabilmente, non rispondi con la dovuta sincerità.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

Trekking o anche arrampicata? O forse Mountain Bike?
Versante altoatesino o austriaco?
Bazzico l'Alto Adige d'estate con la famiglia da 14 anni ..... un vero Paradiso.
Mai soggiornato nella stessa localit, mai restato deluso


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti è una foto.
> precisamente alta carinzia, 2013.


ah però....che bella l'Austria


----------



## JON (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...allora,
> questo 3d è da confessionale????
> Jon, che ne pensi?


Ormai non penso più niente.

Penso solo che ti devi da calmare, lo dico senza malizia, anzi, da amico. Cosi come Free, altra persona che stimo, doveva dar meno peso alle vicende. Lo dico perché situazioni più o meno difficili sono capitate anche a me e sinceramente mi sono sforzato di dargli il peso che meritavano. Vedi, se ritengo che un posto sia sbagliato allora lo è per me, quindi alzo i tacchi e non mi costa niente farlo dato che se non ci sto bene non mi interessa assolutamente di come sia. Figuriamoci tentare di cambiarlo.

Ecco, mi chiederei piuttosto perché cambiarlo. Oppure mi chiederei del perché, il contesto e le sue dinamiche, desidero funzionassero come vorrei. E mi chiederei anche il perché questa cosa sarebbe cosi importante.

Rossi, verdi, liti, adulazioni, equivoci......tutte puttanate. O forse no, ma in questo caso mi chiederei il perché e forse scoprirei che gli altri, virtuali tra l'altro, c'entrano poco in quello che considero problemi cosi importanti.


----------



## Homer (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...secondo te????



Ma sei nudo??


----------



## Homer (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, ho i calzini, le scarpe e lo zaino per la tenda e la merenda.
> bella vacanza, davvero!!!



Alora sei nudo, mancano nell'elenco le mutande, pantaloncini e maglietta.....


----------



## Homer (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, mi sparavo una sega, ammirando il paesaggio.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...


come da oggetto del titolo del 3d
direttamente da Woodstock
[video=youtube;fA51wyl-9IE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA51wyl-9IE[/video]


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> immagino che non fosse stato gay!
> Comunque, hai delle belle gambe slanciate, lasciamelo dire.


Davvero!! Tuttavia un uomo senza sospensori che passeggia e anzi si inerpica per sentieri impervi non puo' non evocarmi  inevitabili spiombature gravitazionali di didimi pur imborsettati...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ormai non penso più niente.
> 
> Penso solo che ti devi da calmare, lo dico senza malizia, anzi, da amico. Cosi come Free, altra persona che stimo, doveva dar meno peso alle vicende. Lo dico perché situazioni più o meno difficili sono capitate anche a me e sinceramente mi sono sforzato di dargli il peso che meritavano. Vedi, se ritengo che un posto sia sbagliato allora lo è per me, quindi alzo i tacchi e non mi costa niente farlo dato che se non ci sto bene non mi interessa assolutamente di come sia. Figuriamoci tentare di cambiarlo.
> 
> ...


ma bisognerebbe avere il tuo spirito d'adattamento Jon...cosa non comune.
te lo ho sempre detto che ti vedo come un angelo sceso dal cielo...
attento però, perchè le emozioni sono importanti e non si può vivere nell'assoluta astenia.
io non faccio polemiche e se sono qua e perchè in fondo mi sta bene,
 ma certo non mi dispiace chiedermelo
e interrogarmi, su dove sto.
Inoltre se non ci sto bene e decidessi di andarmene, cercherei in fondo di denunciare quello che non mi sta bene,
proprio perchè non saprei che farmene di me stesso o del posto in se senza aver provato almeno a cambiarlo, il posto.
anche perchè potrei cambiare io.
Non sono uno Zelig, e se sto con i cinesi, non sono cinese
 e se sto con degli alieni, non sono comunque un alieno.
appunto... non sono un angelo.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

basterebbe un po' di considerazione per il prossimo ... 
e tutto avrebbe già un altro colore ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, ho i calzini, le scarpe e lo zaino per la tenda e la merenda.
> bella vacanza, davvero!!!


ma nello zaino c'era il bimbo?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Davvero!! Tuttavia un uomo senza sospensori che passeggia e anzi si inerpica per sentieri impervi non puo' non evocarmi  inevitabili spiombature gravitazionali di didimi pur imborsettati...



dici che, quando ho beccato il guardia caccia...
 avrei fatto meglio a rimettermi gli slip?????


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma nello zaino c'era il bimbo?


il bimbo???
ma se mio figlio è più alto di me.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma nello zaino c'era il bimbo?



Ciao

anche io vedo uno zaino con un bimbo ... boh 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Davvero!! Tuttavia un uomo senza sospensori che passeggia e anzi si inerpica per sentieri impervi non puo' non evocarmi  inevitabili spiombature gravitazionali di didimi pur imborsettati...


cosa sono i didimi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il bimbo???
> ma se mio figlio è più alto di me.


boh magari era il bimbo di qualcun altro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

ma non si può ingrandire quella foto? che così non vedo bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

perché non mi risponde più nessuno?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> boh magari era il bimbo di qualcun altro...


guarda che è la parte della tenda che esce dallo zaino.

comunque mi piace molto che mi vedi cosi ...paterno.
infatti lo sono.
a mio figlio ho insegnato ad andare in bicicletta senza pedali a 5 anni,
e a fare snorkeling in croazia, presto presto, sembrava uno squaletto,
 aveva solo 7 anni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...



Comunque... io spesso sorrido senza un vero motivo e la gente mi chiede "che cazzo c'hai da ridere?"

Poi se invece sono incazzata magari perché ho la SPM mi dicono "che cazzo sei isterica?"

Insomma non va mai bene niente....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> guarda che è la parte della tenda che esce dallo zaino.
> 
> comunque mi piace molto che mi vedi cosi ...paterno.
> infatti lo sono.
> ...


anch'io ho insegnato ai miei figli ad andare in bici senza rotelle (senza pedali non credo sia possibile Spidey!)!

e per lo snorkeling... che te lo dico a fare? Abbiamo una collezione di conchiglie e gusci di riccio da paura!!! Poi ogni tanto vediamo delle seppie o dei polpetti e lì sono davvero momenti emozionanti! Ma ormai vado solo con la bambina, il maschio mi snobba


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non si può ingrandire quella foto? che così non vedo bene


ma che *cazzarola* devi vedere????


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> anch'io ho insegnato ai miei figli ad andare in bici senza rotelle (*senza pedali non credo sia possibile Spidey!)!*
> 
> e per lo snorkeling... che te lo dico a fare? Abbiamo una collezione di conchiglie e gusci di riccio da paura!!! Poi ogni tanto vediamo delle seppie o dei polpetti e lì sono davvero momenti emozionanti! Ma ormai vado solo con la bambina, il maschio mi snobba




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sono proprio, fuso!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che *cazzarola* devi vedere????


i calzini! Non si vedono! Se clicco sopra la foto mi rimanda alla pagina del tuo profilo!


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché non mi risponde più nessuno?


I didimi sono in natura due formazioni tondeggianti  tenuti insieme in qualche modo. Il termine spesso si usa anche per offendere, del tipo "Sei un didimo!!"


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> i calzini! Non si vedono! Se clicco sopra la foto mi rimanda alla pagina del tuo profilo!



giuro.
ho i calzini neri o marroni, non ricordo...
le scarpe da trekking...e lo zaino. punto.
non mi ricordo se portavo l'orologio.
mi ricordo di si.
dentro lo zaino c'erano la tenda leggera e due panini, uno slip e una maglietta d'emergenza, una bottiglietta d'acqua minerale, un cannocchiale e una bussola, tanto per giocare.
la mappa del sentiero.
un cappello.
poi fazzolettini ,vari.
contenta?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> I didimi sono in natura due formazioni tondeggianti  tenuti insieme in qualche modo. Il termine spesso si usa anche per offendere, del tipo "Sei un didimo!!"



cioè...ì palle.
diciamolo, però.

io però ho i didimi, belli sodi, a scanso di frantumazioni gravitazionali....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> I didimi sono in natura due formazioni tondeggianti  tenuti insieme in qualche modo. Il termine spesso si usa anche per offendere, del tipo "*Sei un didimo*!!"


In italiano? io non l'ho mai sentito... madonna come sono ignorante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> giuro.
> ho i calzini neri o marroni, non ricordo...
> le scarpe da trekking...e lo zaino. punto.
> non mi ricordo se portavo l'orologio.
> ...


e dai, ingrandiscila un po'

che ti costa?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e dai, ingrandiscila un po'
> 
> che ti costa?


no.
poi Oscuro, si arrapa troppo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no.
> poi Oscuro, si arrapa troppo.


ma avevi caldo?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma avevi caldo?


per niente, anzi.
sai quel venticello, la mattina presto?
ecco, cosi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per niente, anzi.
> sai quel venticello, la mattina presto?
> ecco, cosi.


ma quindi? cosa ti ha spinto a fare trekking tutto nudo con lo zaino? E la foto l'ha fatta tua moglie? era nuda? avete incontrato Danny e sua moglie? (Danny scherzo eh! )


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma quindi? cosa ti ha spinto a fare trekking tutto nudo con lo zaino? E la foto l'ha fatta tua moglie? era nuda? avete incontrato Danny e sua moglie? (Danny scherzo eh! )


una scelta consapevole.
essere nudi, stare nudi in mezzo alla natura, sia montagna o mare per me, è rigenerante.
quando in mare al largo, mi tolgo il costume e nuoto, mi sento in armonia con tutto quello che mi circonda.
In Carinzia, è arrivata questa possibilità e l'ho fatto.
anche la croazia si presta bene.
Isole e sentieri, dove rigeneri te stesso.
non sono molti i posti, dove praticare il naturalismo.( e non il nudismo)
odio per esempio, stare nudo e fermo, sotto il sole.
la foto l'ha fatta il mio amico (scemo).


----------



## JON (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma bisognerebbe avere il tuo spirito d'adattamento Jon...cosa non comune.
> te lo ho sempre detto che ti vedo come un angelo sceso dal cielo...
> attento però, perchè le emozioni sono importanti e non si può vivere nell'assoluta astenia.
> io non faccio polemiche e se sono qua e perchè in fondo mi sta bene,
> ...


Il fatto è che il tuo modo di esprimere emozioni, proprio perché lontano dal mio, mi spinge ad apprezzarti. Cioè, quando la diversitá diventa in realtà un punto di incontro.

Non posso non rilevare in te quella capacità singolare di toccare i nervi scoperti delle persone e delle situazioni. Beh, io non ci vedo nulla di negativo in questo, anzi. Quindi non si tratta propriamente di spirito di adattamento, è in realtà la quasi totale assenza di paure verso le opinioni altrui, questo mi rende piuttosto obiettivo verso quelle stesse opinioni e allo stesso tempo capace di discernere tra giusto e sbagliato e a trarne quindi anche un vantaggio. In parole povere  significa fare tesoro delle esperienze altrui  e del giudizio altrui.

Capisci però che puntare dritto alla piaga, anche se lecitamente dato che ci si espone su un forum, può sortire effetti inaspettati se non indesiderati. E la diversità in quel caso diventa tutt'altro che un punto di incontro.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In italiano? io non l'ho mai sentito... madonna come sono ignorante


Quello è il termine scientifico, in italiano corrente, tra amici, di usa dire "dei un coglione!"


----------



## Spider (26 Settembre 2014)

comunque e per sempre....

* FREE...dom!!!!!*


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> ...generalmente a quell'ora ...trombo.
> va bene uguale, alle sei del mattino?????



Si trombi con il culo....:rotfl::rotfl:ma tu non sei normale,rompi il cazzo a manette,insulti e poi scrivi un 3d del genere,il NUOVO FIGLIO DEI FIORI,a spider ma vatten'affanculo.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro/avo  essere svegliata per fare sesso


Te l'ho già detto che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra? O lo avevi detto tu?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra? O lo avevi detto tu?


Non ricordo


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

oggi free può tornare?
e scusa per questo ingiusto disagio


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo


Ma per il raduno resti a Roma a dormire? 
Così ti sveglio ahahah


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una scelta consapevole.
> essere nudi, stare nudi in mezzo alla natura, sia montagna o mare per me, è rigenerante.
> quando in mare al largo, mi tolgo il costume e nuoto, mi sento in armonia con tutto quello che mi circonda.
> In Carinzia, è arrivata questa possibilità e l'ho fatto.
> ...



Naturismo! 
Va che se sbagli ancora scrivo 27 pagine corpo 8 sull'argomento, eh!


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Naturismo!
> Va che se sbagli ancora scrivo 27 pagine corpo 8 sull'argomento, eh!


Evviva sei tornato!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*io*



Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...


Immagino un mondo dove uno si sveglia la mattina,esce di casa mezzo nudo e se ne và ai pratoni del vivaro con le chiappe all'aria.Non contento si fa fare pure una foto, che userà  al posto del suo avatar in un sito che parla di tradimenti.Sono andato troppo oltre con l'immaginazione?forse no, forse da qualche parte in questo mondo esiste un emerito coglione capace di fare una cosa simile....


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Evviva sei tornato!



Poco poco... 
inteso in termini di tempo... non ne ho più molto per seguirvi...
Ma non vi dimentico.:up:
Un salutone a tutti.....


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immagino un mondo dove uno si sveglia la mattina,esce di casa mezzo nudo e se ne và ai pratoni del vivaro con le chiappe all'aria.Non contento si fa fare pure una foto, che userà  al posto del suo avatar in un sito che parla di tradimenti.Sono andato troppo oltre con l'immaginazione?forse no, forse da qualche parte in questo mondo esiste un emerito coglione capace di fare una cosa simile....


Hai voglia...
un casino ne esistono 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trekking_naturista

Un po' pochini in Italia ma in paesi dell'Europa Centrale la cosa è abbastanza diffusa.
Soprattutto Austria e Germania.
D'altronde in Germania, a Berlino, ci sono aree dove i cittadini possono stare nudi.
Oddio... anche in Spagna fino a poco tempo fa il nudismo era tollerato pure in centro città, a Barcellona.
Ora lo hanno vietato. Solo lì, però. 
Che vuoi fa', paese che vai usanza che trovi...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino un mondo.
> immagino un mondo dove all'offesa, rispondi con un fiore.
> immagino un mondo dove non ci sono tante parole.
> immagino un mondo dove amore, è.
> ...



a me piacevano tanto gli X-men. :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poco poco...
> inteso in termini di tempo... non ne ho più molto per seguirvi...
> Ma non vi dimentico.:up:
> Un salutone a tutti.....


Come butta ... aggiornamenti?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Come butta ... aggiornamenti?



Tutto tranquillo.
Potrebbe andare bene se non ci fosse qualche problema di salute (non mio), ma non mi lamento.
Cosa posso dire... qualsiasi esperienza, anche quella più negativa, ti cambia.
Sicuramente sono cambiato.
Ma questa è una cosa mia, non della coppia.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto tranquillo.
> Potrebbe andare bene se non c*i fosse qualche problema di salute (non mio*), ma non mi lamento.
> Cosa posso dire... qualsiasi esperienza, anche quella più negativa, ti cambia.
> Sicuramente sono cambiato.
> Ma questa è una cosa mia, non della coppia.


in bocca al lupo


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto tranquillo.
> Potrebbe andare bene se non ci fosse qualche* problema di salute *(non mio), ma non mi lamento.
> Cosa posso dire... qualsiasi esperienza, anche quella più negativa, ti cambia.
> Sicuramente sono cambiato.
> Ma questa è una cosa mia, non della coppia.


spero si risolva presto. In bocca al lupo e non sparire


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto tranquillo.
> Potrebbe andare bene se non ci fosse qualche problema di salute (non mio), ma non mi lamento.
> Cosa posso dire... qualsiasi esperienza, anche quella più negativa, ti cambia.
> Sicuramente sono cambiato.
> Ma questa è una cosa mia, non della coppia.


Ciao! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie a tutti!:up:


----------



## Spider (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immagino un mondo dove uno si sveglia la mattina,esce di casa mezzo nudo e se ne và ai pratoni del vivaro con le chiappe all'aria.Non contento si fa fare pure una foto, che userà  al posto del suo avatar in un sito che parla di tradimenti.Sono andato troppo oltre con l'immaginazione?forse no, forse da qualche parte in questo mondo esiste un emerito coglione capace di fare una cosa simile....






ma le cazzate che scrivi, le scrivi tutte di getto o ci pensi sopra un poco per volta?
comunque, visto che a ogni dove, citi sti  cazzo dè "pratoni der vivaro", sarebbe opportuno, anche per rispetto degli utenti, specialmente i non romani, che spiegassi cosa sono...
un po di conoscenza geografica, non guasterebbe. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

visto che il mio avatarro ti ha fatto un *piacevole *effetto...ti faccio contento, *te lo rimetto*.
oh, non ci prendere gusto!!!!

p.s. ciao Danny...bello il link.:up::up::up:


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma le cazzate che scrivi, le scrivi tutte di getto o ci pensi sopra un poco per volta?
> comunque, visto che a ogni dove, citi sti  cazzo dè "pratoni der vivaro", sarebbe opportuno, anche per rispetto degli utenti, specialmente i non romani, che spiegassi cosa sono...
> un po di conoscenza geografica, non guasterebbe. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Essendo  anzi avendo più anni di te me li ricordo bene i pratoni del vivaro, la strada credo fu fatto per le olimpiadi del 60 di roma non vi erano recinzioni di sorta ma tutto era particabile, pensa giravano poche macchine e noi giovanissimi con la bianchina andavamo a signorine, poi è stato un grande spazio per i romani il giorno della pasquetta e primo maggio, dato che diventavano un ricettacolo di sporcizia  anche per le coppiette che si fermavano nei boschetti si è incominciato a recintare il tutto, ci hanno costruito il centro federale di equitazione , c'è stato un campo da volo ora chiuso,c'è un bel agriturismo con animali , una fonte di acqua Reggilla  aiuta  a pi... e vendita di pesce coltivato
Ammazza quante cose me ricordo quindi non so rincoionito


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ma le cazzate che scrivi, le scrivi tutte di getto o ci pensi sopra un poco per volta?
> comunque, visto che a ogni dove, citi sti  cazzo dè "pratoni der vivaro", sarebbe opportuno, anche per rispetto degli utenti, specialmente i non romani, che spiegassi cosa sono...
> un po di conoscenza geografica, non guasterebbe. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Le scrivo di getto con la consapevolezza di scriverle.Pensavo:ma se dovessi andar via anche io come cazzo faresti?


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma le cazzate che scrivi, le scrivi tutte di getto o ci pensi sopra un poco per volta?
> comunque, visto che a ogni dove, citi sti  cazzo dè "pratoni der vivaro", sarebbe opportuno, anche per rispetto degli utenti, specialmente i non romani, che spiegassi cosa sono...
> un po di conoscenza geografica, non guasterebbe. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


osti vedo uno yeti spelacchiato in giro per i bricchi, aiuto!

ciao Spideruccio


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*CIao*



free ha detto:


> osti vedo uno yeti spelacchiato in giro per i bricchi, aiuto!
> 
> ciao Spideruccio



Ciao e ben tornata.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

pink panter che te ne pare del culo di spider?


----------



## Spider (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le scrivo di getto con la consapevolezza di scriverle.Pensavo:ma se dovessi andar via anche io come cazzo faresti?



e già...
ma lo sai che non ci avevo pensato.



oscuro ha detto:


> Le scrivo di getto con la consapevolezza di scriverle.Pensavo:ma se dovessi andar via anche io come cazzo faresti?



ci sarebbe sempre ...quel coglione di JB,
 pensi sia alla tua altezza????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao e ben tornata.


ma che ti è successo stamattina???
hai preso una botta in testa o cosa????
Non dirmi che hai incontrato l'ammmmoooooooreeee!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



free ha detto:


> osti vedo uno yeti spelacchiato in giro per i bricchi, aiuto!
> 
> ciao Spideruccio



ciao panterona!!!!!!!
mi sono fatto in quattro per te!!!!!
mi devi come minino...4  sculacciao!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ci sarebbe sempre ...quel coglione di JB,
> pensi sia alla tua altezza????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non confondiamo jb e oscuro,ti faccio troppo intelligente per non carpire la differenza.Jb spara su tutti io solo sui coglioni.Spider se ti liberassi dei tuoi pregiudizi verso oscuro,forse capiresti la fortuna che hai a poterlo leggere ogni santo giorno.....!


----------



## Spider (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non confondiamo jb e oscuro,ti faccio troppo intelligente per non carpire la differenza.Jb spara su tutti io solo sui coglioni.Spider *se ti liberassi dei tuoi pregiudizi* verso oscuro,forse capiresti la fortuna che hai a poterlo leggere ogni santo giorno.....!



stai dicendo che non è alla tua altezza????
sul neretto...me ne farò una ragione, che vuoi farci, non credo alla fortuna!!!
ciao, vado a lavorare, alla prossima.
salutami quell'impiegato statale di Jb..tanto tra poco arriva pure lui.
inizia a lavorare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*SPider*



Spider ha detto:


> stai dicendo che non è alla tua altezza????
> sul neretto...me ne farò una ragione, che vuoi farci, non credo alla fortuna!!!
> ciao, vado a lavorare, alla prossima.
> salutami quell'impiegato statale di Jb..tanto tra poco arriva pure lui.
> inizia a lavorare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Cazzo non è questione di altezza,è questione di stile.Jb è crudo,crudele,i suoi sono insulti seriali senza anima,non ha pietà, è cinico.Io sono un creativo,insulto con classe,ti ferisco con il sorriso,i mei insulti hanno un'anima empirica,hanno calore,sentimento,empatia,spesso sono affrancati da spirito di solidarietà.Oscuro è il lampo,jb è il tuono,Oscuro è il genio, jb un onesto carrozziere dell'insulto.Potrei continuare..ma caro il mio spider sarebbe inutile,tu e tanti altri non capite un emerito cazzo,risulterebbe tutto soffusamente sterile.Buona giornata ai pratoni der vivaro..:up:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao e ben tornata.



ti mancavo moltissimo, eh?


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao panterona!!!!!!!
> *mi sono fatto in quattro per te!!!!!*
> mi devi come minino...4  sculacciao!!!!!



ma infatti vedo che sei tutto sudato...gradiresti una secchiata d'acqua bella fresca per caso??


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2014)

*Free*

Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto non leggerti più.Al di là dei nostri recenti scazzi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

capirai, generosa...poi dicono dei genovesi


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pink panter che te ne pare del culo di spider?



mi pare che abbia un fisico imponente e le gambe belle dritte, che per gli uomini sono abbastanza rare
...il che lo rende iscrivibile di diritto alla gara di culi


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto non leggerti più.Al di là dei nostri recenti scazzi.



quali scazzi?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

i primi scazzi mi sa che free li ebbe con me per via dei tacchi


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i primi scazzi mi sa che free li ebbe con me per via dei tacchi



ma allora eri tu che mi redarguisti??


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma allora eri tu che mi redarguisti??


ovvio che sì


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio che sì



ma infatti mi era sorto il dubbio, quando poi è partita l'appassionante polemica con Joey e le sue assurde fissazioni edili!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2014)

Salve.


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti vedo uno yeti spelacchiato in giro per i bricchi, aiuto!
> 
> ciao Spideruccio


Ben tornata panterona!


----------

